# Forum Home Renovation Leadlight  Badly Painted Lead Light

## Abbington5585

Would anyone be able to tell me how to remove this horrible paint from my lead light?
The previous owners were sloppy painters and didnt mask up at all.
The photos show just one of about 6 doors.  
I also have two casement windows, four French doors and multiple, high set, fixed windows... all in the same condition.
any advice would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks

----------


## David.Elliott

WOW... there really is no excuse for that.   Carefully applied spot use of paint stripper with a small artist type brush is all I have.  The lead is soft so no scraping. You could scrape the glass, however the stipple in the glass makes that a frustrating process.
Apply the paint stripper, wait and remove with turps and then a wipe with a damp cloth.

----------


## Abbington5585

Hi David,
thanks for the advice. I’ll definitely  give it a try.
is there a particular type of stripper I should use, or any I should avoid?
thanks
Susan

----------


## Whitey66

If it's a water based paint you could try Goof Off or acetone to see if it removes it. Much safer and less messy than paint stripper if it works.
You can wet a rag and fold it over a paint scraper blade so you can get in nice and close.

----------


## Abbington5585

> If it's a water based paint you could try Goof Off or acetone to see if it removes it. Much safer and less messy than paint stripper if it works.
> You can wet a rag and fold it over a paint scraper blade so you can get in nice and close.

  Can I ask how do I determine if it's water based paint?
Love the paint scraper and rag idea!
Thanks

----------


## phild01

Rub it with a cloth and metho. If you see the paint on the rag then it is likely water based but wipe it clean before trying this.

----------


## Abbington5585

> Rub it with a cloth and metho. If you see the paint on the rag then it is likely water based but wipe it clean before trying this.

  Awesome, thanks. I'll give it a go.

----------


## Totallynew2dis

That looks rough! Sorry that happened. Just to add as lead is soft it does rub off. It is also highly toxic in small amount especially to young kids where they may not get sick or die unless the level is high enough,  but they can develop learning and behavioural issues later at low levels (we had a lead scare and a friend that does lead lighting too) so I would try and not generate dust and I would probably throw the cloths used to clean away (secured in a thick plastic bag or something) and make sure the area is cleaned well after by wet wiping.

----------

